# newby



## macworkz23 (Aug 9, 2007)

Where do I go to fill out my profile?


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome. Go to the user cp button at the top left corner.


----------



## XXJOHNDeereXX (Jun 6, 2007)

*hey*

up above there is a thing tht says User CP...click tht and then i think you'll be able to figure out the rest..if not i'd be happy to help
~A~


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome, enjoy yourself and have a great time :wav:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk macworkz23. Have fun here.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## lilminnesotangl (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Archery talk, I hope you'll stop by the mutantville forum and say hi :wave:


----------

